
Why Darwin was wrong about the tree of life - robg
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20126921.600-why-darwin-was-wrong-about-the-tree-of-life.html?full=true
======
tokenadult
This is well discussed by a biologist and his scientist friends on Pharyngula:

[http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2009/01/speaking_of_media...](http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2009/01/speaking_of_media_mangling.php)

I was not previously aware of how many times before the New Scientist magazine
has muffed reporting on science issues. Some examples are linked in the blog
discussion comments on the latest article.

------
Allocator2008
Interesting, about horizontal gene transfer making concepts of heredity and so
on more complex than originally thought. But it should not be titled "Darwin
was wrong..." That smacks of ID, which is in my opinion nothing less than a
major selective disadvantage to homo sapiens.

~~~
noonespecial
Agreed. As a theist myself, I'm often embarrassed by the ID bandwagon and the
epidemic lack of reason that goes along with it. The cover of this magazine is
going to get waved triumphantly as the old "science made a mistake so it must
be totally wrong" fallacy gets drug back into the limelight.

A much better title would have been _"Evolutionary biology much bigger and
more complicated than Darwin imagined."_ In other words, science as usual. But
that wouldn't sell many magazines, now would it?

